# Casting your own Pirate Doubloons



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is how I made my own replica coins.










Step 1 - Casting
Use a molding material of your choice (I used Super Sculpey) and press your piece into the material.










Step 2 - Prep Molds
Set your molds on a level surface and coat with a release agent (I used a spray).










Step 3 - Casting Material
Mix your casting material according to the directions. I measured out 1 Tablespoon of resin and added 18 drops of the catalyst to make 10 coins.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Step 4 - Filling Molds
Slowly and carefully pour your casting material into your molds.










Step 5 - Powder
I coated the resin I used with baby powder so I could handle them while they were still a little soft. On a clear, sunny day it took about 20 minutes to get to a semi-solid state I could handle.










Step 6 - De-molding
I used a toothpick to help pry out the casting from the mold. Since I used a clay, it wasn't very flexible so I had to work with them while they were still curing.










Step 7 -Finish Cure
I set the castings out for another 20 minutes to finish curing in the sun. I trim any over spill at this point since cutting them fully cured could break them if your not careful.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Step 8 - Storing
After they are done, I place them in a plastic bag with some baby power to keep any from sticking if any aren't quite cured.










Step 9 - Base Paint
When ready, clean off your casting (if you used any powder) and paint a flat black base coat. Paint both sides and the edges. It took only 1 coat but feel free to add another if your paint seems a little thin.










Step 10 - Detailing
I used a Metallic Wax and rubbed it with my finger over the face of the casting to bring out the details. Use more or less depending on how much detail you want to highlight.










Step 11 - Sealing
After you have detailed your casting, you'll want to seal the surface so nothing rubs off. I used a gloss spray sealer.










Hope this helps any of you wanting to make some "better looking" pirate treasure.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice tutorial. I like that you showed pics of products used.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is an awesome tutorial. It's not full of fluff, just "do this, then do this" Thumbs up on a great how to- man!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No big words and lots of pictures - my kind of tutorial:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice and easy tutorial. Thanks IMU!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thank you for easy to follow tutorial, but where did you find the cool pattern coins?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad everyone likes my minimalist style of writing! 

My intent was to show how I made these, there are better types of materials you can use that give better results and make production faster. I will be making a silicone mold of a "pile of coins" so I don't have to make individual pieces.

scarrycher - the coins are replicas that were picked up on Tangier Island. You can buy these type coins all over the net but these were a gift so I can't say how much they cost. I have 3 double sided coins so they make 6 molds and the POTC style coin was a copy (also a gift) and I made a mold from as well.

I'm working on a 'finger' style gold bar that I sculpted so I'll have something different to add to my treasure pile soon.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, Nice job. Thanks. You did such a nice job that I would love to see you do a tutorial on your silicone mold for the coin pile too!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks Imu for your responce to my question even though it wasnt what I wanted to hear lol.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I could always make some molds of my coins and send them to you.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

IMU said:


> I could always make some molds of my coins and send them to you.


that would be cool, I'm sure you have time for that!..You are my go to for inspiration. Thanks


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Would a two sided press mold made of Skulpy work to make copies of soft Skulpy?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Aquayne said:


> Would a two sided press mold made of Skulpy work to make copies of soft Skulpy?


There is a tutorial on the web that says yes. I believe they said to use a 'bend and mold'??? type for the molding but I don't remember.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Great tutorial, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice! You can use Sculpey "Bake & Bend" clay for your molds, which cooks to a slightly rubbery state, and might be easier to demold. I also just found out it's possible to mix oil paints into resin to color it, so you could actually cast them black to eliminate the base coat step.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I also just found out it's possible to mix oil paints into resin to color it, so you could actually cast them black to eliminate the base coat step.


Yep, found that part out just recently too! :googly:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Love this IMU. Thank you.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> Love this IMU. Thank you.


Thanks and you're welcome.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You found my treasure mate! Very cool idea! Looks great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> You found my treasure mate! Very cool idea! Looks great!


Thanks. I'm glad you didn't call it booty or people might have 'talked'. :googly:

BTW, I finished the resin off I had and it ended up making 253 coins & 14 finger bars.


----------

